# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  مجهولون يدمرون  كوفي شوب الخاتم السياحي في الرابية

## ادارة المنتدى

اعتدى قبل قليل سبعة عشر شابا على كوفي شوب الخاتم السياحي في منطقة الرابية وقاموا بتحطيم

أكثر...

----------

